# Jennettes!!



## Drumdum

THAT PIER HAS BEEN CATCHING!!! sssssshhhhhhssss Don't tell anyone....


----------



## drumrun

150 last night was the count i was told, then again Avalon, Nags Head each had their far share too. Poor Avon still hasnt broken 20 yet this yr.


----------



## 1BadF350

Shhhhh.....


----------



## Drumdum

130 Friday 150 Saturday???? WOW!! In 40yrs I've only seen 3 or 4 over 100 fish days,those between Avon,Rodanthe,and the old Kitty Hawk Pier... Two in one year going well over 100 is empressive.. Hopefully the word will get out and some of the anglers will split up a little instead of just crowding up one or two piers...


----------



## JPChase

Holy crap!


----------



## ez2cdave

Going for 200 tonight !!!


----------



## obxfisherman

.....


----------



## obxfisherman

....


----------



## DaBig2na

.......


----------



## kurazy kracka

I was trying to decide whether to take next Monday off and come down fri-tues......I think I found my answer.


----------



## kurazy kracka

Drumdum, do you think this blast that came through this weekend is gonna turn them off?


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

Chesapeake fish on the move south and they are gonna blitz the pt. Thursday on the hard sw blow ahead of the next front on the way for next weekend. We did pretty good down this way Friday night 35 fish between 3 of us and didn't even fish that hard could probably hit 60 easy.


----------



## 1BadF350

I was there Saturday.
Be nice if people would volunteer to net fish every once in a while instead of straight fishing while a select few of us netted their fish. I netted 15 fish before i even put a bait out, which got broke off on a snag. Then i netted more fish until i couldnt feel my arms. Finally i was able to get one nice drum when people got tired of catching and left when the wind picked up.
I dont mind netting fish for anyone, im happy to do it. But when ive netted multiple fish from the same group of people before i can even get a bait out is just plain rude.


----------



## 1BadF350

Big2na, i thought for sure I'd see you there brother. Maybe next time. Hope yer healin up good.


----------



## DaBig2na

I fished Topsail Thursday and Friday then deer hunted yesterday (Saturday). It was blowing like crazy and I knew deer wouldn't move much in a strong blow. Had I known I would have driven from from Topsail to the OBX to get in on it. Wish someone would have called me and told me.


----------



## Drumdum

DaBig2na said:


> I fished Topsail Thursday and Friday then deer hunted yesterday (Saturday). It was blowing like crazy and I knew deer wouldn't move much in a strong blow. Had I known I would have driven from from Topsail to the OBX to get in on it. Wish someone would have called me and told me.


 Was kind of strange seeing pictures of fish with fewer than 15 anglers... Be nice to have the piers split up a bit,60 anglers on one and 15 on another doesn't seem too kosher to me?? 

Far as netting,I'm 62 and have netted more than my share of fish.. It is kind of petty for folks NOT to net, sounds kind of selfish,but guess that is just my thought..


----------



## NASCAR

Weren't any more fish caught on Jennettes than there was Avalon. Probably more caught on Avalon.


----------



## NASCAR

Avon will have their days. If you look at this weeks wind, its mostly south west! There will be fish caught there this week!


----------



## NC-Travis

From what I've heard not to many people like fishing Jennettes because the regulars aren't professionals, and a couple of them do weird stuff like hooking mullet heads upside down.


----------



## ez2cdave

NC-Travis said:


> From what I've heard not to many people like fishing Jennettes because the regulars aren't professionals, and a couple of them do weird stuff like hooking mullet heads upside down.


Hmm . . . Say what ?


----------



## Garboman

1BadF350 said:


> I was there Saturday.
> Be nice if people would volunteer to net fish every once in a while instead of straight fishing while a select few of us netted their fish. I netted 15 fish before i even put a bait out, which got broke off on a snag. Then i netted more fish until i couldnt feel my arms. Finally i was able to get one nice drum when people got tired of catching and left when the wind picked up.
> I dont mind netting fish for anyone, im happy to do it. But when ive netted multiple fish from the same group of people before i can even get a bait out is just plain rude.


You are being too courteous

I would have put my bait out before I netted the first fish.

Then I would have netted fish as my time allowed. If you use up all your energy netting fish for others, then you run out of steam for casting

Greed all ways shows its ugly face during a blitz.


----------



## Drumdum

NASCAR said:


> Weren't any more fish caught on Jennettes than there was Avalon. Probably more caught on Avalon.


 Actually Jennettes SMOKED Avalon in terms of numbers!!! Fish were THERE!!



NC-Travis said:


> From what I've heard not to many people like fishing Jennettes because the regulars aren't professionals, and a couple of them do weird stuff like hooking mullet heads upside down.


 Me,not being a "professional" have absolutely no problem fishing there... The fact that they weren't open all night and I had a window of opportunity to catch caused me to make the choice I did.. I caught a couple,and usually I make the right decision,although not in this case... :redface: As far as hooking mullets AND SPOTS backwards,to each his own.....


----------



## drumchaser

We had fun playing with them Saturday in the hard NNW blow @ 35. Lots of grass to weed through but worth it.


----------



## DaBig2na

Ken

That's Travis jus messin with ya


----------



## Gobbler66

Travis is just trying to keep people away from his spot at the end and that is it. If you want to fish Jennettes you must first ask permission from Bob and then forget all of the pin rigger rules that Bob and his cronies scream about during their time of the year. Then the rules just get forgotten when they whine to Mike and get what they want. Then Bob convinces Mike to let him ride around on their golf cart and get paid as a security guard! Awesome!!!!! I have been on that pier since it opened and I just cannot believe what I have seen. I am going back to where it all started for me 40 years ago, Avalon. They catch all of the fish before the pin rigger, rule makers down the road get a chance. It's all about having fun and the newbie, trespassers at the end of Jennettes just took that away. I will continue to sit back and watch and record the antics that I see to show others what is really happening on the state owned concrete monster. Thanks Mike.


----------



## obxfisherman

Gobbler66 said:


> Travis is just trying to keep people away from his spot at the end and that is it. If you want to fish Jennettes you must first ask permission from Bob and then forget all of the pin rigger rules that Bob and his cronies scream about during their time of the year. Then the rules just get forgotten when they whine to Mike and get what they want. Then Bob convinces Mike to let him ride around on their golf cart and get paid as a security guard! Awesome!!!!! I have been on that pier since it opened and I just cannot believe what I have seen. I am going back to where it all started for me 40 years ago, Avalon. They catch all of the fish before the pin rigger, rule makers down the road get a chance. It's all about having fun and the newbie, trespassers at the end of Jennettes just took that away. I will continue to sit back and watch and record the antics that I see to show others what is really happening on the state owned concrete monster. Thanks Mike.





Don't worry Gobbler,karma is going to take care of Bob!Just kick back and watch it happen........


----------



## Drumdum

DaBig2na said:


> Ken
> 
> That's Travis jus messin with ya


 Oh,I know.. Told him that it was kinda strange seeing most on that pier drumfishing with spotheads and mulletheads hooked upsidedown .. When I mentioned it to him he seemed rather offended... Kinda sensitive youngen,but he fishes hard,cast pretty decent,is a good hearted guy,and he hooks his mullet the way it's pose to be hooked...


----------



## 1BadF350

Jennettes is the only pier ive ever fished since I got into pier fishing a couple years ago. Mostly because its a nice facility and ive met alot of good people. Ive never really had any problems with anyone.

I have fished other piers once or twice, but Jennettes is the only one that isnt a magnet for meth addict looking dudes who havent bathed in a month and get all bent out of shape cuz your line happens to blow into theirs.
(If you arent addicted to meth and you showered this morning then im not talking about you.)


----------



## jobxe327

1BadF350 said:


> Jennettes is the only pier ive ever fished since I got into pier fishing a couple years ago. Mostly because its a nice facility and ive met alot of good people. Ive never really had any problems with anyone.
> 
> I have fished other piers once or twice, but Jennettes is the only one that isnt a magnet for meth addict looking dudes who havent bathed in a month and get all bent out of shape cuz your line happens to blow into theirs.
> (If you arent addicted to meth and you showered this morning then im not talking about you.)


This is pretty sad ive fished most piers in nc not all but almost atleast once. I go where the fish are I do have home piers in certain areas I fish most but I will leave them in a minute to go where the bite is. The guys on piers you are referring to are on all piers and contrary to your closeminded thoughts in alot of cases are good guys and some great fishermen (usually have good bait and will share if your in need). If they dont want to take a bath and do what ever it shouldn't hurt you I go to the pier to fish not look at the hygiene or personal habits of the other guys out there.heck after I've slept in the pier parking lot for a few nights I probably dont look or smell the best but I am certainly not on meth or any other drug.


----------



## Gobbler66

obxfisherman said:


> Don't worry Gobbler,karma is going to take care of Bob!Just kick back and watch it happen........


I hope so.


----------



## 1BadF350

jobxe327 said:


> This is pretty sad ive fished most piers in nc not all but almost atleast once. I go where the fish are I do have home piers in certain areas I fish most but I will leave them in a minute to go where the bite is. The guys on piers you are referring to are on all piers and contrary to your closeminded thoughts in alot of cases are good guys and some great fishermen (usually have good bait and will share if your in need). If they dont want to take a bath and do what ever it shouldn't hurt you I go to the pier to fish not look at the hygiene or personal habits of the other guys out there.heck after I've slept in the pier parking lot for a few nights I probably dont look or smell the best but I am certainly not on meth or any other drug.


Clearly I was making an inside joke that only a few people would get. You must have not read the last line of my post. Lighten up Francis...


----------



## jobxe327

1BadF350 said:


> Clearly I was making an inside joke that only a few people would get. You must have not read the last line of my post. Lighten up Francis...


Edited not worth my time


----------



## NASCAR

Gobbler66 said:


> Travis is just trying to keep people away from his spot at the end and that is it. If you want to fish Jennettes you must first ask permission from Bob and then forget all of the pin rigger rules that Bob and his cronies scream about during their time of the year. Then the rules just get forgotten when they whine to Mike and get what they want. Then Bob convinces Mike to let him ride around on their golf cart and get paid as a security guard! Awesome!!!!! I have been on that pier since it opened and I just cannot believe what I have seen. I am going back to where it all started for me 40 years ago, Avalon. They catch all of the fish before the pin rigger, rule makers down the road get a chance. It's all about having fun and the newbie, trespassers at the end of Jennettes just took that away. I will continue to sit back and watch and record the antics that I see to show others what is really happening on the state owned concrete monster. Thanks Mike.


i heard they got rid of all the rules? someone was acting like a baby with an empty bottle, and doing what you just said you would do "sit back and watch and record the antics that I see to show others what is really happening..." so the owner removed them. Ya sound like the type of person no one wants to fish with, and theyll probably be just as happy seeing you go. question for you also... jealous much?


----------



## NC-Travis

Come on fellas let's not get all upset its pier fishing. Kenny knows I was messin with him lol. And gobbler who ever you are I don't care how many people come fish jennettes as long as you either have a clue what your doing or you have the balls to ask questions and learn. Half the regulars on Jennettes use to be regulars on one of the other piers on the obx. Fishing is suppose to be enjoyable but when people take it to seriously and get beside themselves it just takes all the fun out of it for everyone.


----------



## Introfiant

opcorn:


----------



## kurazy kracka

so are all the big drum gonna return this weekend??!


----------



## NC-Travis

I hope so but if I had to guess I'd say rodanthe to Avon will be on fire


----------



## kurazy kracka

NC-Travis said:


> I hope so but if I had to guess I'd say rodanthe to Avon will be on fire


that's what I like to hear, right where our house is.

which section of beach is the tournament gonna be on? want to avoid those crowds if possible.


----------



## BobT

Gobbler66, I'm gonna say this one time and then it's done. Instead of being all brave and tough on the internet come see me in person. You know where I'm at and when to find me. If you have a complaint than be a man and not an internet whiner and come see me.


----------



## don brinson

I guess I might need to take a lesson on how the proper way to put a 8/0 circle hook thru a spot head on the beach in the dark. Did not know there was a proper way to do such a thing.😈


----------



## Introfiant

The tournament down at avon is on avon pier. Gonna be crowded. Might go down just to watch the mess and put a bait out just to add to the chaos.


----------



## BobT

Gobbler66, I'm sure they'll welcome you with open arms at Avalon.


----------



## Garboman

Drumdum said:


> Oh,I know.. Told him that it was kinda strange seeing most on that pier drumfishing with spotheads and mulletheads hooked upsidedown .. When I mentioned it to him he seemed rather offended... Kinda sensitive youngen,but he fishes hard,cast pretty decent,is a good hearted guy,and he hooks his mullet the way it's pose to be hooked...


So these Jennettes fellas are hooking their baits upside down? Fish must be in close

Is it kinda difficult to hook a mullet head thru the hard part of the head, instead of the soft lip tissue?

Can someone cast a batch of upside down 8oz Pyramid sinkers with the eyelet at the point of the sinker for these Jennettes pros to match their baits.

Is it true there is a dress code on Jennettes and no crack allowed either? I have never been on this new pier, the old Jennettes had all kinds of crusty Sharkers on it every night the wind went West..

After this last blow the Jennettes fellas will have to travel South to Rodanthe and Avon, reckon they will have to learn then which way is which when rigging a drum bait

If you are doing something wrong for years and every one around you is doing the same thing wrong for years..................then does that make it right?.........


----------



## lil red jeep

BobT said:


> Gobbler66, I'm gonna say this one time and then it's done. Instead of being all brave and tough on the internet come see me in person. You know where I'm at and when to find me. If you have a complaint than be a man and not an internet whiner and come see me.


I was just going to sit back and read and enjoy this thread until this. I don't know which person you are at Jennettes Bob, nor do I care. I've fished that pier many times and each time I do I travel in from Chesapeake to do it. Most of the time, there are a group of guys at the end who seem to make the rules as the day goes along. When they don't get their way they go up to the front and complain and some older guy comes down in a golf cart like he's the sheriff in town and backs what ever the locals want. Getting along with the locals is a lot easier than some make it out to be, but it becomes a pain in the butt when the doofus in the golf cart makes a set of rules for the locals and a set for the visitors. I was on the pier early one morning this past summer and had my anchor rod thrown out from the S.E. corner of the pier. A local comes down and tries telling me he had that spot reserved. Yep, reserved. I laughed at him and kept on fishing. He came back 10 minutes later sitting in the golf cart along with the big ugly guy and he was smiling like the cat that ate the canary. Seems some people think they can make reservations for places on the pier. I still didn't move!

I spent the better part of a month or so sending emails back and forth with some guy named Mike Remige some time ago about the preferential treatment some folks receive and he was useless. Don't know if he's still there or not, either way it won't affect whether I fish there or not. When the time comes to fish, I figure I will either get along with those around me or I won't. I won't get pushed around like some like to think they can get away with, and if you happen to be the doofus I am referring to, see ya on the pier.


----------



## BobT

No spots are reserved. It's first come, first served and always has been. My guess is your "story" is bulls**t and everyone who fishes the end on a regular basis will testify to that.


lil red jeep said:


> I was just going to sit back and read and enjoy this thread until this. I don't know which person you are at Jennettes Bob, nor do I care. I've fished that pier many times and each time I do I travel in from Chesapeake to do it. Most of the time, there are a group of guys at the end who seem to make the rules as the day goes along. When they don't get their way they go up to the front and complain and some older guy comes down in a golf cart like he's the sheriff in town and backs what ever the locals want. Getting along with the locals is a lot easier than some make it out to be, but it becomes a pain in the butt when the doofus in the golf cart makes a set of rules for the locals and a set for the visitors. I was on the pier early one morning this past summer and had my anchor rod thrown out from the S.E. corner of the pier. A local comes down and tries telling me he had that spot reserved. Yep, reserved. I laughed at him and kept on fishing. He came back 10 minutes later sitting in the golf cart along with the big ugly guy and he was smiling like the cat that ate the canary. Seems some people think they can make reservations for places on the pier. I still didn't move!
> 
> I spent the better part of a month or so sending emails back and forth with some guy named Mike Remige some time ago about the preferential treatment some folks receive and he was useless. Don't know if he's still there or not, either way it won't affect whether I fish there or not. When the time comes to fish, I figure I will either get along with those around me or I won't. I won't get pushed around like some like to think they can get away with, and if you happen to be the doofus I am referring to, see ya on the pier.


----------



## BobT

Yeah, these drum aren't as dumb as people think. If the bait isn't hooked just right they will pass right by and take the one that is. Heaven forbid should you hook a body chunk backwards.


don brinson said:


> I guess I might need to take a lesson on how the proper way to put a 8/0 circle hook thru a spot head on the beach in the dark. Did not know there was a proper way to do such a thing.&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## BobT

Surprised us Jennette's boys were able to catch over 250 drum in two nights, and well over 400 for the season, while hooking our baits wrong. Just think how many we would have caught had we been doing it right . . . or at least the way the experts from the other piers told us was right.


Garboman said:


> So these Jennettes fellas are hooking their baits upside down? Fish must be in close
> 
> Is it kinda difficult to hook a mullet head thru the hard part of the head, instead of the soft lip tissue?
> 
> Can someone cast a batch of upside down 8oz Pyramid sinkers with the eyelet at the point of the sinker for these Jennettes pros to match their baits.
> 
> Is it true there is a dress code on Jennettes and no crack allowed either? I have never been on this new pier, the old Jennettes had all kinds of crusty Sharkers on it every night the wind went West..
> 
> After this last blow the Jennettes fellas will have to travel South to Rodanthe and Avon, reckon they will have to learn then which way is which when rigging a drum bait
> 
> If you are doing something wrong for years and every one around you is doing the same thing wrong for years..................then does that make it right?.........


----------



## jobxe327

BobT said:


> Surprised us Jennette's boys were able to catch over 250 drum in two nights, and well over 400 for the season, while hooking our baits wrong. Just think how many we would have caught had we been doing it right . . . or at least the way the experts from the other piers told us was right.


From what I was told and saw when I fished there the boys from the other piers out caught the locals. the other piers have quite a few more heavy hitters and I saw most of them putting on a show at jennttes.now theyll head south with the fish and do it again.


----------



## BobT

The day we caught 133 there were just 14 rods out at the peak and all were Jennette's regulars, mixed with a few visitors. On the second day there were a few from Avalon and piers to the south but no one outfished anyone else. I was there for both nights. The one night earlier when we caught 75 they may have caught more but just because there was twice as many as us. 


jobxe327 said:


> From what I was told and saw when I fished there the boys from the other piers out caught the locals. the other piers have quite a few more heavy hitters and I saw most of them putting on a show at jennttes.now theyll head south with the fish and do it again.


----------



## Garboman

BobT said:


> Surprised us Jennette's boys were able to catch over 250 drum in two nights, and well over 400 for the season, while hooking our baits wrong. Just think how many we would have caught had we been doing it right . . . or at least the way the experts from the other piers told us was right.


So it is not an internet rumor, you fellas really are hooking the baits upside down?

What pier you fellas learn this trick on? I must have been fishing the wrong piers back when I was just learnin....and learning from the wrong experts.....(Hey wait a minute the fellas who taught me invented Pier Drum fishing on the OBX, so that can't be right)

I heard that when the Twins and that Nick fella from Nags Head visited you folks, they smoked you.......perhaps they will give you a break next time and hook the baits upside down so they will not fly too well....

Probably would have caught a 1000 if you were hooking them right and casting further out into the schools....


----------



## BobT

AND . . . we'll head south and fish with the best of them.


----------



## jobxe327

BobT said:


> The night we caught 133 there were just 14 rods out at the peak and all were Jennette's regulars, mixed with a few visitors. On the second day there were a few from Avalon and piers to the south but no one outfished anyone else. I was there for both nights. The one night earlier when we caught 75 they may have caught more but just because there was twice as many as us.


What was your number how many you get?


----------



## BobT

Nick did well, as did Arch and Pat, but they weren't the ONLY people to have good numbers and certainly didn't "smoke" everyone. They weren't even there for the two big nights just the 75 fish night earlier. That being said, they're good at what they do and I learned a lot from them all, as you probably would as well. Enjoyed fishing with them and looking forward to learning even more from them.


Garboman said:


> So it is not an internet rumor, you fellas really are hooking the baits upside down?
> 
> What pier you fellas learn this trick on? I must have been fishing the wrong piers back when I was just learnin....
> 
> I heard that when the Twins and that Nick fella from Nags Head visited you folks, they smoked you
> 
> Probably would have caught a 1000 if you were hooking them right and casting further out into the schools....


----------



## BobT

The first day I decked nine and I worked the second day but was able to get five after work and before it started to blow 50.


jobxe327 said:


> What was your number how many you get?


----------



## kurazy kracka

all this talk makes me jealous. I'm just hoping for ONE in the surf


----------



## Introfiant

when you come down and fish a pier that you're not privy too, you should have some courtesy toward those around you and learn how the pier operates before making an ass of yourself. 

as for upside down baits, they catch just as many as any right side up bait. what i find funny, is how those who criticize are actually just butthurt that there are new faces and people fishing and you'd rather keep the coast to yourself and bully everyone away. 



lil red jeep said:


> I was just going to sit back and read and enjoy this thread until this. I don't know which person you are at Jennettes Bob, nor do I care. I've fished that pier many times and each time I do I travel in from Chesapeake to do it. Most of the time, there are a group of guys at the end who seem to make the rules as the day goes along. When they don't get their way they go up to the front and complain and some older guy comes down in a golf cart like he's the sheriff in town and backs what ever the locals want. Getting along with the locals is a lot easier than some make it out to be, but it becomes a pain in the butt when the doofus in the golf cart makes a set of rules for the locals and a set for the visitors. I was on the pier early one morning this past summer and had my anchor rod thrown out from the S.E. corner of the pier. A local comes down and tries telling me he had that spot reserved. Yep, reserved. I laughed at him and kept on fishing. He came back 10 minutes later sitting in the golf cart along with the big ugly guy and he was smiling like the cat that ate the canary. Seems some people think they can make reservations for places on the pier. I still didn't move!
> 
> I spent the better part of a month or so sending emails back and forth with some guy named Mike Remige some time ago about the preferential treatment some folks receive and he was useless. Don't know if he's still there or not, either way it won't affect whether I fish there or not. When the time comes to fish, I figure I will either get along with those around me or I won't. I won't get pushed around like some like to think they can get away with, and if you happen to be the doofus I am referring to, see ya on the pier.


----------



## NC-Travis

Just to clear things up here the whole hooking mullet heads upside down thing started earlier this season when we were lucky to get 1-2 drum a day and we were joking with Kenny because he said he had seen a couple people doing it last year. Just hangin out joking with friends.


----------



## Special K

I would personally like to thank Jennetts pier and all their staff and regulars,especially Bob for helping me and my young son (newbies ) too learn how and catch fish this season !


----------



## 1BadF350

Special K said:


> I would personally like to thank Jennetts pier and all their staff and regulars,especially Bob for helping me and my young son (newbies ) too learn how and catch fish this season !


That boy has gotten some serious work done this year.


----------



## 1BadF350

BobT said:


> No spots are reserved. It's first come, first served and always has been. My guess is your "story" is bulls**t and everyone who fishes the end on a regular basis will testify to that.


I second this. Sounds like BS to me.


----------



## BobT

FYI- we had a 12 year old boy who throws his own heaver catch 10 and another boy who went thru a double lung transplant catch five, and there's several people on this very forum who witnessed it. Drum fishing isn't rocket science. Be in the right spot with bait and good gear and anyone can catch them.


----------



## 9 rock

1BadF350 said:


> I second this. Sounds like BS to me.


Really so the guy with a whopping 9 post calls a member with over 3k posts here basicly a liar and your quick to back him ,,, What do you base that on 


9


----------



## 1BadF350

9 rock said:


> Really so the guy with a whopping 9 post calls a member with over 3k posts here basicly a liar and your quick to back him ,,, What do you base that on
> 
> 
> 9


First tell me what does post count have to do with anything?
Second, I know those boys out there. Thats just not something they would do.


----------



## 9 rock

1BadF350 said:


> First tell me what does post count have to do with anything?


Well I personaly would tend to believe someone who's been on this site for many yrs and a avid poster before I would believe someone who has not,, and theirs always a click at the end of these piers and it can be intimidating to some ,, I was down at Avalon met Drumdum at the end of the pier ,, they had thier click going , not saying at all that they were taking over the place but I can see how some would think that ,, I went over and chatted with him and a couple others all seemed like nice guys ,, but I certainly would not have jumped in without doing such ,, I have been in places where it's not so friendly so I can see how perception becomes reality 

9


----------



## BobT

What 3000 posts tells me is that he spends more time posting than fishing. Better known as an "internet fishing expert".


----------



## BobT

The reason I only have 9 posts is because I fish, not talk about it. I joined for one reason - to confront Gobbler and invite him to face me in person instead of here on the Internet. The invitation still stands.


----------



## 9 rock

BobT said:


> The reason I only have 9 posts is because I fish, not talk about it. I joined for one reason - to confront Gobbler and invite him to face me in person instead of here on the Internet. The invitation still stands.


Ok Bob I can understand that , However do you catch what I'm saying how perception becomes reality ,


----------



## Introfiant

9 rock, a click is a group of friend who are having fun socializing. Should everyone sit around like a zombie so you feel comfortable? Or pop party poppers and say come on over and be our new best friend!? If you're a stranger go introduce yourself and have a beer. I like to sit back and watch a new face and see if they do something funny like hook a bait upside down so I can shove it in their face online. Makes me feel like a tough guy. 
And about the 3000 posts thing, most people on here I take their advice with a grain of salt because after all, everyone's got their own way of what's right and what's wrong, but that doesn't make it right or wrong, just makes it an opinion, like this.


----------



## obxfisherman

lil red jeep said:


> I was just going to sit back and read and enjoy this thread until this. I don't know which person you are at Jennettes Bob, nor do I care. I've fished that pier many times and each time I do I travel in from Chesapeake to do it. Most of the time, there are a group of guys at the end who seem to make the rules as the day goes along. When they don't get their way they go up to the front and complain and some older guy comes down in a golf cart like he's the sheriff in town and backs what ever the locals want. Getting along with the locals is a lot easier than some make it out to be, but it becomes a pain in the butt when the doofus in the golf cart makes a set of rules for the locals and a set for the visitors. I was on the pier early one morning this past summer and had my anchor rod thrown out from the S.E. corner of the pier. A local comes down and tries telling me he had that spot reserved. Yep, reserved. I laughed at him and kept on fishing. He came back 10 minutes later sitting in the golf cart along with the big ugly guy and he was smiling like the cat that ate the canary. Seems some people think they can make reservations for places on the pier. I still didn't move!
> 
> I spent the better part of a month or so sending emails back and forth with some guy named Mike Remige some time ago about the preferential treatment some folks receive and he was useless. Don't know if he's still there or not, either way it won't affect whether I fish there or not. When the time comes to fish, I figure I will either get along with those around me or I won't. I won't get pushed around like some like to think they can get away with, and if you happen to be the doofus I am referring to, see ya on the pier.


Doesn't surprise me.......I've heard enough from others,including an employee,to convince me that it's true..I encourage anyone who's having problems and can't make any progress with Mike Remige,to bypass him and go straight to his boss,David Griffin Aquariums Division Director, 919.877.5500.

Some people let a little power go straight to their head.........


----------



## BobT

I certainly hope you get your issues ironed out. Should you not there's more piers that I'm sure can accommodate you. Good luck.


----------



## Drumdum

BobT said:


> What 3000 posts tells me is that he spends more time posting than fishing. Better known as an "internet fishing expert".


 Yeah that's it.. I never have time to fish on this keyboard all the time. OFF TOPIC: I did not know my friend Greg and son had caught over 35 between him and his son in two days.. Pretty impressive for someone who had been out of the game since the 90's when he fished Avon with Pat and I.. Was happy to hear that.. He's one of the good guys..


----------



## JAM

Keep it up and they will do a LAME TV Show about you'all...

Pier Wars 

JAM


----------



## BobT

Kenny, very impressive! It's always great to see father and son fishing together, as you well know.


----------



## Gobbler66

BobT said:


> The reason I only have 9 posts is because I fish, not talk about it. I joined for one reason - to confront Gobbler and invite him to face me in person instead of here on the Internet. The invitation still stands.


Bob I'm face to face to you more than you think. I'm just taller so step on your soap box or on Mikes shoulders and speak up. Now go back and get on your golf cart and go try and bully someone else little man.


----------



## Gobbler66

obxfisherman said:


> Doesn't surprise me.......I've heard enough from others,including an employee,to convince me that it's true..I encourage anyone who's having problems and can't make any progress with Mike Remige,to bypass him and go straight to his boss,David Griffin Aquariums Division Director, 919.877.5500.
> 
> Some people let a little power go straight to their head.........


That is the nail head and you hit it well my friend. Mr. Griffin is very interested in hearing how the concrete monster is doing.


----------



## ncsharkman

I guess this is one of the reasons I have never fished on the "NEW" IMPROVED" Jennettes pier! Come on guys, just thank God your healthy and enjoy fishing and quit with the negative stuff. I hope I'm not rigging my Tuna heads upside down when I'm "guppy" fishing.
I don't drum fish but I catch one on occasion as they are everywhere these days even on good old O.B.X. pier. I prefer "guppy's" with real big teeth.
P.S. Mike Remige is a real nice guy in my opinion, I've known him for a lot of years. Spike, on the other hand, will steal your cupcakes and mountain dew if you don't watch him!
Sharkman


----------



## BobT

Well the next time you're here introduce yourself instead of hiding on the Internet big man.


Gobbler66 said:


> Bob I'm face to face to you more than you think. I'm just taller so step on your soap box or on Mikes shoulders and speak up. Now go back and get on your golf cart and go try and bully someone else little man.


----------



## Introfiant

Drumdum said:


> Yeah that's it.. I never have time to fish on this keyboard all the time. OFF TOPIC: I did not know my friend Greg and son had caught over 35 between him and his son in two days.. Pretty impressive for someone who had been out of the game since the 90's when he fished Avon with Pat and I.. Was happy to hear that.. He's one of the good guys..



Michael was messing with a buck tail rod, holding it upside down and jerking it like a griswald over his shoulder, just screwing around, and caught the first one saturday on a buck tail, which started the 50 or so caught on bucktails that day. Sal Finally caught one and didnt turn out to be "That guy", and had 4 or 5 on a bucktail and two on bait i believe. Heard there were 50 rods at avalon, but alteast you didnt have to mess with josh howard . Wish you and tater had been there Kenny.


----------



## NC-Travis

Calling state employees and complaining when you have a bad day on a fishing pier, what is the world coming to. Who do you guys call and email when you have a bad day on one of the other piers?


----------



## NC-Travis

Mike is a good guy and does alot to assure we are able to pin rig and drum fish on Jennettes. As for spike he makes sure he is stocked with Mountain Dew at all times.


----------



## 9 rock

Introfiant said:


> 9 rock, a click is a group of friend who are having fun socializing. Should everyone sit around like a zombie so you feel comfortable? Or pop party poppers and say come on over and be our new best friend!? If you're a stranger go introduce yourself and have a beer. I like to sit back and watch a new face and see if they do something funny like hook a bait upside down so I can shove it in their face online. Makes me feel like a tough guy.
> And about the 3000 posts thing, most people on here I take their advice with a grain of salt because after all, everyone's got their own way of what's right and what's wrong, but that doesn't make it right or wrong, just makes it an opinion, like this.


Yep and thiers a click here too , offend the wrong person and you'll get barrage of crap ,, as to comments made about posters not fishing because thier always posting I posted hundreds and hundred of posts while fishing I also can chew gum while walking 
Theres never been a welcoming committee at the end of the piers I've been too ,, however I myself find someone to talk to get the scoop on what's going on long before I throw out anybait ,, however I can certainly see how someone might be intimidated that ,
It's certaily not the first time I've heard things about the slab here or elsewhere so I'm sure there's some truth to both sides of the coversation ,, be follish not to think so ,, one can only stroll out for themselves to find the real truth , 

1


----------



## 1BadF350

NC-Travis said:


> Calling state employees and complaining when you have a bad day on a fishing pier, what is the world coming to. Who do you guys call and email when you have a bad day on one of the other piers?


Travis you're talking to a brick wall. Some people are chronic complainers. They complain about everything in life. They always have and always will.
Im still unsure what exactly the complaint is about pinrigging and making up rules. Can someone provide specific examples instead of vague generalizations?


----------



## lil red jeep

BobT said:


> No spots are reserved. It's first come, first served and always has been. My guess is your "story" is bulls**t and everyone who fishes the end on a regular basis will testify to that.


Wow Bob, and no one on the pier that is up your butt will say anything that would jeopardize falling out of favor. My whole point is that from the first time I fished the pier I've thought the structure itself was first class, and the people that work there have no class.


----------



## lil red jeep

Introfiant said:


> when you come down and fish a pier that you're not privy too, you should have some courtesy toward those around you and learn how the pier operates before making an ass of yourself.


Um, I'm sorry, but who are you? Did you have something to say? Clearly what was said wasn't very clear because what I read was I was fishing a pier I wasn't "privy too"? Gee, I thought that when I paid as much as everyone else out there to fish that I was automatically "privy" to all the pier affords anyone else, regardless of where they are from. As for making an ass of myself, refusing to move because some drunk with poor oral hygiene comes up and lays claim to the same spot I had been fishing all morning and then tattling when he didn't get his way, then I guess I'm an ass and I can live with that. See ya on the planks!


----------



## lil red jeep

BobT said:


> I certainly hope you get your issues ironed out. Should you not there's more piers that I'm sure can accommodate you. Good luck.


And there is the rub! You are so stinking smug you act as though it's _YOUR_ pier! Not the property of the State of North Carolina, but yours! Personally I wouldn't give you the satisfaction of even thinking you ran me away from the pier. You don't have the stones to run me away. When I want to fish there, I will, and as usual I will catch just as many as any of the regulars out there. And 3000+ posts simply means that I came on here in 2007 looking for a forum to read on a regular basis and learn from people with more knowledge than me and I have accomplished just that. In return, I share what ever knowledge I have gleaned from others with who ever asks. You see Bob, I won't lay claim to knowing more than any other person on this site. I simply fish when I can and enjoy it as much as I can, taking nothing for granted.


----------



## 9 rock

lil red jeep said:


> Um, I'm sorry, but who are you? Did you have something to say? Clearly what was said wasn't very clear because what I read was I was fishing a pier I wasn't "privy too"? Gee, I thought that when I paid as much as everyone else out there to fish that I was automatically "privy" to all the pier affords anyone else, regardless of where they are from. As for making an ass of myself, refusing to move because some drunk with poor oral hygiene comes up and lays claim to the same spot I had been fishing all morning and then tattling when he didn't get his way, then I guess I'm an ass and I can live with that. See ya on the planks!


 Your not being specific enough you need date ,time and photo Ids 

1


----------



## Introfiant

lil red jeep said:


> Um, I'm sorry, but who are you? Did you have something to say? Clearly what was said wasn't very clear because what I read was I was fishing a pier I wasn't "privy too"? Gee, I thought that when I paid as much as everyone else out there to fish that I was automatically "privy" to all the pier affords anyone else, regardless of where they are from. As for making an ass of myself, refusing to move because some drunk with poor oral hygiene comes up and lays claim to the same spot I had been fishing all morning and then tattling when he didn't get his way, then I guess I'm an ass and I can live with that. See ya on the planks!


If the guy ended up getting you to move you must have been in the wrong. Meaning you weren't privy to the pier. If he didn't get his way I'm happy for you because I wouldn't move from some spot either that I had been fishing all day. Biggest thing I hate to deal with is people who go places and put on some uncooperative god attitude and say the locals are the ones being rude. That being said, I also hate to go somewhere and have a bird looking turkey sounding drunk local being a jerk to me because I'm a new face. Hope your future experiences at the pier are better. Come say hi and introduce yourself, have a beer, socializing makes the pier half the fun it is.


----------



## lil red jeep

9 rock said:


> Your not being specific enough you need date ,time and photo Ids 1


Yea I see that! Wow, sorry I didn't mark the exact date and time in my fishing journal. But who am I, clearly I have no credibility. All I do is spend my days posting on here because I don't know how to fish.


----------



## lil red jeep

Introfiant said:


> If the guy ended up getting you to move you must have been in the wrong. Meaning you weren't privy to the pier. If he didn't get his way I'm happy for you because I wouldn't move from some spot either that I had been fishing all day. Biggest thing I hate to deal with is people who go places and put on some uncooperative god attitude and say the locals are the ones being rude. That being said, I also hate to go somewhere and have a bird looking turkey sounding drunk local being a jerk to me because I'm a new face. Hope your future experiences at the pier are better. Come say hi and introduce yourself, have a beer, socializing makes the pier half the fun it is.


Couldn't agree more. I did stay put however, much to the local guys dismay. When I fish Jennettes or any other pier, you wouldn't know me from the man on the moon. The only way to know I wasn't a local is just that I'm not recognized. I don't fish anywhere with the mind set of being better than any one else there. You sit back and watch and see what the real locals are doing (aside from pissing off the side of the pier rather than walk all the way back) you can't help but learn something from them. Whether its something they are doing better or worse than you, who knows, but you are still learning.


----------



## obxfisherman

lil red jeep said:


> And there is the rub! You are so stinking smug you act as though it's _YOUR_ pier! Not the property of the State of North Carolina, but yours! Personally I wouldn't give you the satisfaction of even thinking you ran me away from the pier. You don't have the stones to run me away. When I want to fish there, I will, and as usual I will catch just as many as any of the regulars out there. And 3000+ posts simply means that I came on here in 2007 looking for a forum to read on a regular basis and learn from people with more knowledge than me and I have accomplished just that. In return, I share what ever knowledge I have gleaned from others with who ever asks. You see Bob, I won't lay claim to knowing more than any other person on this site. I simply fish when I can and enjoy it as much as I can, taking nothing for granted.



It'll be a cold day in hell before he runs me away from that pier.......A few weeks ago,several guys from NH Pier participated in the Red Drum Tournament at Jennette's and one of them caught the winning fish and "brought the trophy home",so to speak.I later found out they did it,with the intention of pissing off Bob.People are getting fed up with his crap.If you want the truth,you'll find it outside of his "little click".


----------



## 1BadF350

lil red jeep said:


> Um, I'm sorry, but who are you? Did you have something to say? Clearly what was said wasn't very clear because what I read was I was fishing a pier I wasn't "privy too"? Gee, I thought that when I paid as much as everyone else out there to fish that I was automatically "privy" to all the pier affords anyone else, regardless of where they are from. As for making an ass of myself, refusing to move because some drunk with poor oral hygiene comes up and lays claim to the same spot I had been fishing all morning and then tattling when he didn't get his way, then I guess I'm an ass and I can live with that. See ya on the planks!


LRJ
I'm not doubting that a drunk with poor oral hygiene tried to steal your spot. But what I find hard to believe is that the "doofus on the golf cart" (lol sorry bob just quoting) actually backed him up. There are NO reserved spots on the pier. Period. I cant imagine Bob or Jim or Philip rolling down and tossing you out of some guys "reserved" spot.
On the other hand, if this was during pin rig season and you happen to have wanted to drop a bottom bait in the clearly marked pin rig zone, next to a guys rig, I would expect him to get a bit riled. Thats a no no. (Or was until the ladies started purse swinging) Not saying thats what you did. Im just saying that the scenario you describe is so opposite of how the pier operates that I find it hard to believe it actually happened like that.
This next rant is not directed towards you LRJ
What I find equally hard to believe is how insanely butthurt people get during pin rig season when they are told they cant bottom fish at the end until 8pm. Im mean for Christs sake, you have 980 feet of pier to bottom fish from. I paid extra money for the rights to pin rig in the last 20 feet. But as I understand it that wasnt enough for the whiners. So they took down all the rules.


----------



## Tinybaum

So wow....all those posts really happened...

Back to fishing! Those are some impressive numbers no matter who is catching and how they are hooking their bait lol.


----------



## jobxe327

obxfisherman said:


> It'll be a cold day in hell before he runs me away from that pier.......A few weeks ago,several guys from NH Pier participated in the Red Drum Tournament at Jennette's and one of them caught the winning fish and "brought the trophy home",so to speak.I later found out they did it,with the intention of pissing off Bob.People are getting fed up with his crap.If you want the truth,you'll find it outside of his "little click".


 trophy is on display at NH pier.


----------



## Garboman

NC-Travis said:


> Calling state employees and complaining when you have a bad day on a fishing pier, what is the world coming to. Who do you guys call and email when you have a bad day on one of the other piers?


On Rodanthe we call Big Scott when we cannot get what we want, which is seldom cause Big Scott likes us


----------



## lil red jeep

1BadF350, my first post in this thread said that I was out there pin rigging and had my anchor rod set up in the south east corner. I know from experience fishing there that I couldn't just drop and bottom fish where someone else was pin rigging. As for Bob or anyone else coming down and taking the locals side of things, it may me hard to believe but it happened. That day I brought 5 or 6 buddies from work down to fish and they all saw it. Not everyone can cast their anchor rod exactly where they want it to go every time. I know I can't. We were there that day and some of the "click" were casting out anchors and you would have thought they were purposely throwing sideways to piss other off in hopes they would move. There is always more than one way to handle a situation when it comes up. It doesn't have to always be a confrontation.


----------



## obx-sight-caster

The guys from NHP Did not even catch the biggest fish that morning, just happened that most of the "click" that fishes at JP were not fishing that morning, and when did it become a pier vs pier thing, if its going to be like that then take a look at the hole year of NHP 's fish and JP's fish and then see who really "brough home the trophy". and most the other stuff said on this thread Is total BS, there is no special treatment for anyone, it's first come first serve, and who wants to bottom fish in the pin rigs there is no one, know matter have Good of an angler you think you are that can control a ray from tangleing the rigs.


----------



## 1BadF350

I'll end with this. I first met the "click" at Jennettes last year. As far as im concerned they are some of the nicest and helpful guys you could ever hope to meet. If they dont like you theres probably a darn good reason. 
In fact, ive invited them to my wedding next September. 
Myself, I like to talk to everyone. Theres been a few people that are just plain "Richards" and I guarantee they are not part of the Jennettes family.
So next time you come out just take a moment to say hello. Im sure youll find that we are no different than you.


----------



## ez2cdave

Gobbler66 said:


> That is the nail head and you hit it well my friend. Mr. Griffin is very interested in hearing how the concrete monster is doing.


I suggest that Mr Griffin JOINS this FORUM . . . Then, he can deal with the matter PERSONALLY and PUBLICLY, to put those in their place, who need to be knocked down a peg or two !


----------



## Garboman

"when did it become a pier vs pier thing"

Its been a pier vs pier thing since as far back as I remember and I started fishing Kitty Hawk pier in 1965 at age 10.

In the 1980's when I fished every clear water day that I was able to it was a pier vs pier thing and there is no doubt that the Nags Head Pier fellas I fished with every day wanted to best Avalon and Kitty Hawk, the old Jennettes Pier and Outer Banks pier did not get as much publicity in those days (maybe they were keeping quiet)

Back in those days it was a problem to fish Avalon, they would cut your anchor line if you left it unattended going to the pier house for snacks or a bathroom break..........I will testify cause it happened to me three times one afternoon............thirty years later I laugh about it with the few fishermen that are still around from those days that I grew up with, but at the time I was pretty angry about the welcome mat not being laid out for me.

And if anyone thinks that the Rodanthe fellas like to be bested by the Kinnakeeters during Drum season has not spent much time around the Red Head......

At one time I was a local both at Nags Head and then later at Rodanthe and I know how a pier and its ownership there of can get kinda mixed up As I remember I was pretty confused....we thought "we owned it"....

Anyway 400 Drum in a season caught on upside down baits is something for the record books...nice work.....


----------



## NTKG

just reading some of this is ridiculous... And i do a lot of internet reading obviously because of my post count.


----------



## 1BadF350

Lets push this bastage to 5 pages


----------



## gilly21

Bump, so I can cast my Internet fishing line. 
Isnt drum fishing awesome. It has the ability to make a good man act like an a $$hole and an a $$hole turn into a teacher sometimes. Nice work plankers in the numbers decked this year whilst all the while dealign with all the nazi pier dogs trying to smash everyone's fun. I'll stick to the sand by myself if need be. Sure seems like the planks could be a lot of fun but I fish to take a break from the drama and negative doldrums of every day life.


----------



## dlpetrey

gilly21 said:


> Bump, so I can cast my Internet fishing line.
> Isnt drum fishing awesome. It has the ability to make a good man act like an a $$hole and an a $$hole turn into a teacher sometimes. Nice work plankers in the numbers decked this year whilst all the while dealign with all the nazi pier dogs trying to smash everyone's fun. I'll stick to the sand by myself if need be. Sure seems like the planks could be a lot of fun but I fish to take a break from the drama and negative doldrums of every day life.


EXACTLY. This thread is the reason I've never taken up pier fishing. I'll stick to the sand. Entertaining reading though. opcorn:


----------



## lil red jeep

NTKG said:


> just reading some of this is ridiculous... And i do a lot of internet reading obviously because of my post count.


By some folks reasoning Neil, you must not know anything about fishing with a post count like yours! Al would probably agree with them but we all know better.


----------



## 1BadF350

I know I'm gonna open a can of worms here but.....I experienced my first pier blitz this past weekend. And I experienced what its like to have other collective pier personalities collide with that of your home pier. in the end it was WORK ...not fun. 

FYI I see some regulars staying out of this fray and I know why. But I wull defend the big J to the very end! LOL


----------



## NC-Travis

TE=1BadF350;846420]I know I'm gonna open a can of worms here but.....I experienced my first pier blitz this past weekend. And I experienced what its like to have other collective pier personalities collide with that of your home pier. in the end it was WORK ...not fun. 

FYI I see some regulars staying out of this fray and I know why. But I wull defend the big J to the very end! LOL[/QUOTE]

Chris you gotta admit though it was pretty awesome being apart of a historical Drum run on the new pier. But yes I agree it got a little hectic when people showed up and started fishing like they were getting paid to do it lol. It just sucks the fun right out of it for everyone.


----------



## 1BadF350

Travis,
Brother that was as awesome as I've ever seen it!
Can someone provide a diagram of correctly hooked mullet heads vs backwards hooked? Something in MS Paint we could post in the bible section would be most helpful.


----------



## surffshr

I was wondering why this thread hasn't been shut down yet??


----------



## NTKG

surffshr. because winter is coming and we need something to talk about....


----------



## rainshatter

1BadF350 said:


> I know I'm gonna open a can of worms here but.....I experienced my first pier blitz this past weekend. And I experienced what its like to have other collective pier personalities collide with that of your home pier. in the end it was WORK ...not fun.
> 
> FYI I see some regulars staying out of this fray and I know why. But I wull defend the big J to the very end! LOL


Yeah once the other guys showed up it got a little crazy. I saw one guy miss someone by about 8" with an eight ounce because they weren't looking and were rushing to get a bait in the water. Watch what you're doing or someone is gonna get really hurt. I may not have been fishing JP for very long but damn if it isn't one of the best piers I've ever been on. 

And for you Gobbler66, you need to balls up and stop talking $h!t on an online forum and confront the "click" face to face. And when you do (which I doubt you will because you won't have your computer screen and online name to hide behind) please let me know so I can "sit back and watch and record the antics that I see"


----------



## surffshr

NTKG said:


> surffshr. because winter is coming and we need something to talk about....


OH, I se your point now. Was a boring night.


----------



## obxfisherman

Gobbler66 said:


> That is the nail head and you hit it well my friend. Mr. Griffin is very interested in hearing how the concrete monster is doing.



If that doesn't work,a complaint can be filed with the NC State Ethics Commission.I would certainly think that Bob falls into the public servant category......

http://www.ethicscommission.nc.gov/Complaints/compFAQs.aspx


----------



## Drumdum

rainshatter said:


> Yeah once the other guys showed up it got a little crazy. I saw one guy miss someone by about 8" with an eight ounce because they weren't looking and were rushing to get a bait in the water. Watch what you're doing or someone is gonna get really hurt. I may not have been fishing JP for very long but damn if it isn't one of the best piers I've ever been on.
> 
> And for you Gobbler66, you need to balls up and stop talking $h!t on an online forum and confront the "click" face to face. And when you do (which I doubt you will because you won't have your computer screen and online name to hide behind) please let me know so I can "sit back and watch and record the antics that I see"


 Trust me if you were shook by an 8 going by someone's head and barely missing,you have just started fishing there.. When my son and I went there to try the drumfishing on the new improved Jennettes,we were both impressed by the pier and what a structure it is.. Although at that time there were NO unwritten rules like on other piers about SAFETY... After nearly being hit a few times I decided it better that we go to another pier,or even the beach.. This was I think the first year or maybe the second it was open.. NOW they have SAFETY in place from what I have seen in all the times I have fished there since.. They do yell "heads" and let it clear before casting and all of them use "1" drum rod in the water at a time.. It's a great pier to drum fish on,even if they do hook spot and mullet heads upside down it's as easy to get along with folks out there as any other pier.. Just wish I had made a move last weekend instead of sticking it out,because one pier stays open all night.. :redface:


----------



## ncsharkman

Wow! The new Jennette's pier sure sounds like a friendly place to fish! OBX pier seems so boring now, Nobody cutting lines or threatening each other with bodily harm. Hell, they don't even have a "pier police force" to keep everybody rigging their baits right side up!
Just kidding, Have a good winter!


----------



## jay b

1BadF350 said:


> Travis,
> Brother that was as awesome as I've ever seen it!
> Can someone provide a diagram of correctly hooked mullet heads vs backwards hooked? Something in MS Paint we could post in the bible section would be most helpful.


This has been some good reading and I agree completely with this idea because up til now there's been very little help in this thread. A diagram of a "properly" hooked head would do two things here 1) clarify what everyone is talking about and 2) help the noobs to understand how to properly hook a bait to possibly get more distance casting.


----------



## gilly21

Posting a thread on how to "properly" rig a noggin will turn into anot her 6 page pissing match. Just like how to properly tie a cannon ball rig. Or properly tie a ff rig. Or a river rig. Oops. Did I just say river rig. Lol......have fun y'all


----------



## Introfiant

I was hooking heads "upside down" meaning driving the hook through the skull and out the bottom. Was it my first year drum fishing? yes. Did I get this idea by myself? no. I think I miss understood what sunburtnspike was saying. REGARDLESS, I won $280.00 by catching the biggest drum in the pool, ON an upside down mullet head. No harm, no foul :beer:


----------



## ez2cdave

Drumdum said:


> They do yell "heads" and let it clear before casting and all of them use "1" drum rod in the water at a time.


I prefer the old-school "Duck or Bleed" . . . LOL !!!


----------



## JAM

IMHO and Thinking out loud:

What I am Kinda seeing is more Ramifications of the Beach Closures down here on Southern Hatteras Island. If folks can not go to the Beach and Fish they will head to the Piers. That includes Both Newbies and Seasoned Drummers alike. I have heard Nightmares from Cape Point as well. Internet Fishermen using 4,5,6, and 8 Ounces of Weight, all that does is create a CobWeb and the folks hookup and no one catches cause its a tangled mess. 

No Cops out there like when it used to work, what I mean by Cops, is folks that have been DrumFishing for 30 Plus Years (the Originators of our Sport) Barking Orders, Like Move to your left, Keep in front of your Line, what the hell are ya Thrown a 5 it 8nbait here. No Braid allowed (not so much for the cut offs, more for its thin diameter, harder to untangle, and its different drift speed) Now "EveryOnes a Pro" and Everyone knows what they are doing, and can't be told to do it different. Heck even one of my Friends had to knock a Drunk Bitch out, cause the self proclaimed Professional hit him 2x. 

The above reasons are why I do not Miss Drum Fishing (from the beach)one Little Bit. I do miss the folks that taught me (COPS) the Q-Balls (Ed Stanley) Mad Jack Dean, Big Mike Spicer and lots of others and the comrade that was established out there. With Cops like them around I was part of magical 300 Fish Nights when everyone was catching with minimal Problems, because People Had respect and worked together, there were no know-it-alls. And when one would show up a 6 foot 8 Bald dude would ask you to leave, backed up b the rest of us. 

After Reading this Post any thoughts I might have had to Do the Pier Drum fishing thing are out the Window. I'll Stick to my KAYAK where I am One with my surroundings and the only ones with me are the Folks I bring. I'll Still keep Sissy Fishing from Foot (I will not buy a Permit) on the Beach (Speck Trout) but that is again a Solitude Type of thing. You'all Enjoy the Drama, I'll Enjoy "True Meaning" and continue to be a Soul Fisher..

JAM


----------



## Garboman

JAM said:


> IMHO and Thinking out loud:
> 
> What I am Kinda seeing is more Ramifications of the Beach Closures down here on Southern Hatteras Island. If folks can not go to the Beach and Fish they will head to the Piers. That includes Both Newbies and Seasoned Drummers alike. I have heard Nightmares from Cape Point as well. Internet Fishermen using 4,5,6, and 8 Ounces of Weight, all that does is create a CobWeb and the folks hookup and no one catches cause its a tangled mess.
> 
> No Cops out there like when it used to work, what I mean by Cops, is folks that have been DrumFishing for 30 Plus Years (the Originators of our Sport) Barking Orders, Like Move to your left, Keep in front of your Line, what the hell are ya Thrown a 5 it 8nbait here. No Braid allowed (not so much for the cut offs, more for its thin diameter, harder to untangle, and its different drift speed) Now "EveryOnes a Pro" and Everyone knows what they are doing, and can't be told to do it different. Heck even one of my Friends had to knock a Drunk Bitch out, cause the self proclaimed Professional hit him 2x.
> 
> The above reasons are why I do not Miss Drum Fishing (from the beach)one Little Bit. I do miss the folks that taught me (COPS) the Q-Balls (Ed Stanley) Mad Jack Dean, Big Mike Spicer and lots of others and the comrade that was established out there. With Cops like them around I was part of magical 300 Fish Nights when everyone was catching with minimal Problems, because People Had respect and worked together, there were no know-it-alls. And when one would show up a 6 foot 8 Bald dude would ask you to leave, backed up b the rest of us.
> 
> After Reading this Post any thoughts I might have had to Do the Pier Drum fishing thing are out the Window. I'll Stick to my KAYAK where I am One with my surroundings and the only ones with me are the Folks I bring. I'll Still keep Sissy Fishing from Foot (I will not buy a Permit) on the Beach (Speck Trout) but that is again a Solitude Type of thing. You'all Enjoy the Drama, I'll Enjoy "True Meaning" and continue to be a Soul Fisher..
> 
> JAM


MY feeling most of the safety issues detailed in this thread are unique to the new Jennettes. (Jennettes needs a Pier Boss)

On Avalon, Rodanthe, or Avon, if anyone cast when someone else was in the impact zone on the regular drum piers the caster would be informed (Rather vigorously) to either make sure that everyone is safely out of the way, next time or they would have to leave the pier.

The few times someone cast without letting me get out of the way, I let them know that it will not happen again, and even Mike Vaughn respected me when I went totally off on him for putting a bait out over my head on Sandbridge during a blitz.


I have had far worse experiences at the tip of the Point, I could write an entire "BOOK" about the uninitiated and how they act at the Point.

By the way *Mad Jac*k is a planker and like a lot of planker's he follows the fish, even out onto the sand......

I also wanted to add that you only have to see me cast one time and then everyone gets out of the way it is kinda a dangerous cast to bystanders...when you break off and leave a nice dent in the railing, that also helps to speed up the people in the way.

I also have no problem backing up away from the rail when I am bowed up and let others cast out.............after all the best time to cast out is when the school is right in front of the pier....


----------



## Ghostrider

Amen...



1badf350 said:


> lrj
> i'm not doubting that a drunk with poor oral hygiene tried to steal your spot. But what i find hard to believe is that the "doofus on the golf cart" (lol sorry bob just quoting) actually backed him up. There are no reserved spots on the pier. Period. I cant imagine bob or jim or philip rolling down and tossing you out of some guys "reserved" spot.
> On the other hand, if this was during pin rig season and you happen to have wanted to drop a bottom bait in the clearly marked pin rig zone, next to a guys rig, i would expect him to get a bit riled. Thats a no no. (or was until the ladies started purse swinging) not saying thats what you did. Im just saying that the scenario you describe is so opposite of how the pier operates that i find it hard to believe it actually happened like that.
> This next rant is not directed towards you lrj
> what i find equally hard to believe is how insanely butthurt people get during pin rig season when they are told they cant bottom fish at the end until 8pm. Im mean for christs sake, you have 980 feet of pier to bottom fish from. I paid extra money for the rights to pin rig in the last 20 feet. But as i understand it that wasnt enough for the whiners. So they took down all the rules.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

gilly21 said:


> Posting a thread on how to "properly" rig a noggin will turn into anot her 6 page pissing match. Just like how to properly tie a cannon ball rig. Or properly tie a ff rig. Or a river rig. Oops. Did I just say river rig. Lol......have fun y'all


Just be sure and get your tail down here this weekend.


----------



## JAM

Believe me Garbo I know Jack well, I used to tie his drum rigs for him..


----------



## Drumdum

JAM said:


> Believe me Garbo I know Jack well, I used to tie his drum rigs for him..


 I also have tied a few of his shock leaders.. Also netted his first drum.. Yep,as Garbo said he's a planker at the core...

As far as the safety aspect that Garbo brought up.. I learned on his home pier "Rodanthe" why NOT to just duck but get all the way to the back!! Friend of mine and Garbos had a nick in his 50 shock.. A guy had just ducked below the rail when he had said "heads".. The 8oz broke off,went straight across the pier and hit a guy right above the temple!! He went down like a shot goose and started shuddering like he was going into convulsions,while blood was coming out the side of his head.. He was carried off on a stretcher that night... He came back the next morning with a big patch on the side of his head... If someone yells heads folks get the hell out of the way!! 

Not good at a diagram,but >) consider > the hook and ) as the bottom of his jaw.. All I can say is congrats to the guy that won the tourney with a backwards hooked bait,he's destine for greatness!!


----------



## rainshatter

Drumdum said:


> Trust me if you were shook by an 8 going by someone's head and barely missing,you have just started fishing there.. When my son and I went there to try the drumfishing on the new improved Jennettes,we were both impressed by the pier and what a structure it is.. Although at that time there were NO unwritten rules like on other piers about SAFETY... After nearly being hit a few times I decided it better that we go to another pier,or even the beach.. This was I think the first year or maybe the second it was open.. NOW they have SAFETY in place from what I have seen in all the times I have fished there since.. They do yell "heads" and let it clear before casting and all of them use "1" drum rod in the water at a time.. It's a great pier to drum fish on,even if they do hook spot and mullet heads upside down it's as easy to get along with folks out there as any other pier.. Just wish I had made a move last weekend instead of sticking it out,because one pier stays open all night.. :redface:


Trust me it didn't shake me up. Its the fact that even when there is a blitz going on we still make sure everyone is clear before we cast. This other guy (not a Jennettes regular) just walked right up and threw without looking. If there had been more people from his home pier there he would have made sure he was clear but since it was just Jennettes boys he didn't care if he was clear. And upside down hooked mullet heads fly just as far as ones hooked the "correct" way, you just have to cast like a man and not a little girl!


----------



## 1BadF350

Yeah there was one guy at Jennettes yelling "heads up!" As he's loading his rod. People standing on the rail bowed up waiting to get netted. He gave you no time to move to a safe distance.


----------



## 1BadF350

Dang I own page 5 and 6 LOL


----------



## rainshatter

1BadF350 said:


> Yeah there was one guy at Jennettes yelling "heads up!" As he's loading his rod. People standing on the rail bowed up waiting to get netted. He gave you no time to move to a safe distance.


Yeah I think I know who the guy is you're talking about. If its who I think it is we had problems with him all day. Doing that and just being an @$$ to everyone including some of the younger kids.


----------



## ez2cdave

rainshatter said:


> Yeah I think I know who the guy is you're talking about. If its who I think it is we had problems with him all day. Doing that and just being an @$$ to everyone including some of the younger kids.


Simple solution . . . Chuck him over the rail and draw straws for his gear . . . LOL !!!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

JAM said:


> IMHO and Thinking out loud:
> 
> What I am Kinda seeing is more Ramifications of the Beach Closures down here on Southern Hatteras Island. If folks can not go to the Beach and Fish they will head to the Piers. That includes Both Newbies and Seasoned Drummers alike. I have heard Nightmares from Cape Point as well. Internet Fishermen using 4,5,6, and 8 Ounces of Weight, all that does is create a CobWeb and the folks hookup and no one catches cause its a tangled mess.
> 
> No Cops out there like when it used to work, what I mean by Cops, is folks that have been DrumFishing for 30 Plus Years (the Originators of our Sport) Barking Orders, Like Move to your left, Keep in front of your Line, what the hell are ya Thrown a 5 it 8nbait here. No Braid allowed (not so much for the cut offs, more for its thin diameter, harder to untangle, and its different drift speed) Now "EveryOnes a Pro" and Everyone knows what they are doing, and can't be told to do it different. Heck even one of my Friends had to knock a Drunk Bitch out, cause the self proclaimed Professional hit him 2x.
> 
> The above reasons are why I do not Miss Drum Fishing (from the beach)one Little Bit. I do miss the folks that taught me (COPS) the Q-Balls (Ed Stanley) Mad Jack Dean, Big Mike Spicer and lots of others and the comrade that was established out there. With Cops like them around I was part of magical 300 Fish Nights when everyone was catching with minimal Problems, because People Had respect and worked together, there were no know-it-alls. And when one would show up a 6 foot 8 Bald dude would ask you to leave, backed up b the rest of us.
> 
> After Reading this Post any thoughts I might have had to Do the Pier Drum fishing thing are out the Window. I'll Stick to my KAYAK where I am One with my surroundings and the only ones with me are the Folks I bring. I'll Still keep Sissy Fishing from Foot (I will not buy a Permit) on the Beach (Speck Trout) but that is again a Solitude Type of thing. You'all Enjoy the Drama, I'll Enjoy "True Meaning" and continue to be a Soul Fisher..
> 
> JAM


I loved fishing with those guys they taught me how it was done and haven't varied from it since.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

JAM said:


> IMHO and Thinking out loud:
> 
> What I am Kinda seeing is more Ramifications of the Beach Closures down here on Southern Hatteras Island. If folks can not go to the Beach and Fish they will head to the Piers. That includes Both Newbies and Seasoned Drummers alike. I have heard Nightmares from Cape Point as well. Internet Fishermen using 4,5,6, and 8 Ounces of Weight, all that does is create a CobWeb and the folks hookup and no one catches cause its a tangled mess.
> 
> No Cops out there like when it used to work, what I mean by Cops, is folks that have been DrumFishing for 30 Plus Years (the Originators of our Sport) Barking Orders, Like Move to your left, Keep in front of your Line, what the hell are ya Thrown a 5 it 8nbait here. No Braid allowed (not so much for the cut offs, more for its thin diameter, harder to untangle, and its different drift speed) Now "EveryOnes a Pro" and Everyone knows what they are doing, and can't be told to do it different. Heck even one of my Friends had to knock a Drunk Bitch out, cause the self proclaimed Professional hit him 2x.
> 
> The above reasons are why I do not Miss Drum Fishing (from the beach)one Little Bit. I do miss the folks that taught me (COPS) the Q-Balls (Ed Stanley) Mad Jack Dean, Big Mike Spicer and lots of others and the comrade that was established out there. With Cops like them around I was part of magical 300 Fish Nights when everyone was catching with minimal Problems, because People Had respect and worked together, there were no know-it-alls. And when one would show up a 6 foot 8 Bald dude would ask you to leave, backed up b the rest of us.
> 
> After Reading this Post any thoughts I might have had to Do the Pier Drum fishing thing are out the Window. I'll Stick to my KAYAK where I am One with my surroundings and the only ones with me are the Folks I bring. I'll Still keep Sissy Fishing from Foot (I will not buy a Permit) on the Beach (Speck Trout) but that is again a Solitude Type of thing. You'all Enjoy the Drama, I'll Enjoy "True Meaning" and continue to be a Soul Fisher..
> 
> JAM


Oh how I miss those striper blitzes


----------



## Drumdum

rainshatter said:


> Trust me it didn't shake me up. Its the fact that even when there is a blitz going on we still make sure everyone is clear before we cast. This other guy (not a Jennettes regular) just walked right up and threw without looking. If there had been more people from his home pier there he would have made sure he was clear but since it was just Jennettes boys he didn't care if he was clear. And upside down hooked mullet heads fly just as far as ones hooked the "correct" way, you just have to cast like a man and not a little girl!


 It really doesn't matter to me if you hook it like an artificial worm,it's good entertainment... Oh,cast like a girl... Now that hurt... If youda said,cast like an oleman,now I can resemble that remark...


----------



## obxfisherman

rainshatter said:


> Yeah I think I know who the guy is you're talking about. If its who I think it is we had problems with him all day. Doing that and just being an @$$ to everyone including some of the younger kids.



From what I was told,the guy is from Frisco and not associated with any pier that I'm aware of.One of the regulars at Jennette's ,cut the guy off while he was fighting a fish,by setting the hook on another fish,when their lines were crossed.They exchanged words and he later became involved in a dispute with another angler.I'm not defending the guy and I have no desire to fish around him,period.

The wannabe fearless leader just loves to stir the pot and doesn't want outsiders trampling around on "his turf".Mr Bob is a transplant from Nags Head Pier.He flip flopped between the two piers for the first year or two.I just wanted to refresh your memory,in case you have forgotten.Before you stake claim to the end of Jennette's,just remember where you came from......

That pier was funded by taxpayers and I intend to use it!I'm not 100% committed to any pier.I go where the fish are and try to treat others with respect in the process............


----------



## LEADDRAFT

I read through it ALL, denfintly Interesting reading...
Entertaining really...

I thought *WE* had "problems", Down South Here on Our "Piers", (there are 3), With the Drama... Sheesh! Ya making US look like Angel's...


----------



## Introfiant

Lead, I think the same problem is everywhere, you have a$$hole locals, and you have a$$hole commuters. It's pier fishing. Sad thing is that it floods onto this forum when people like gobbler66 never comes out and actually says anything in person on the pier. If you go search his name and read all the garbage he posts about the pier and bob, it's only said on this forum, and not at the pier, to his or anyone's face. So it makes me feel bad for y'all who use this regularly, having to deal with his rants on here. But there are plenty who would side with him, and feed the flame. I am not that fond of the crowd at nags head pier, so I just don't fish there. Easy choice. They're probably happy not to have me. So it's not that complicated; if you don't like bob, and don't like the "click" (on jennettes or any other pier), then it's up to you to decide if its where you want to fish or not. Because they're going to be there (clicks, a$$hole locals, a$$hole commuters, pier captains, and griswalds). On every pier. Sorry but not sorry if ya hate us on Jennettes. Later


----------



## Garboman

rainshatter said:


> Trust me it didn't shake me up. Its the fact that even when there is a blitz going on we still make sure everyone is clear before we cast. This other guy (not a Jennettes regular) just walked right up and threw without looking. If there had been more people from his home pier there he would have made sure he was clear but since it was just Jennettes boys he didn't care if he was clear. And upside down hooked mullet heads fly just as far as ones hooked the "correct" way, you just have to cast like a man and not a little girl!


Aerodynamics comes into play if you are trying for the extra 5-10 feet and hopefully I will be able to make it down there next October to explain in person the difference.

If you examine a competition sinker it should be clear, i.e. it is pointed like a bullet.


----------



## Fish Hunter

Just last week Adam and I ran into these issues on the point. One guys almost whacked Adam with a white spinning rod and probably a 5 oz lead. No one was laying lines off, no one was moving with the current and this was before it got dark. It was funny to see women sitting on the point, going thru the wash, looking for shells. Watching people setup on lines, when it was only someone hooked up beside them. And not talk about the Bill Dance hooksets.
Like Jam, I miss the days when everyone knew what to do and when to do it. I remember well, the guys that helped my youngest land a drum at age 8 or 9, when I was 15 or 20 guys away and hooked up. I also remember the ones that taught this old man how to do things right at the point.


----------



## rainshatter

Garboman said:


> Aerodynamics comes into play if you are trying for the extra 5-10 feet and hopefully I will be able to make it down there next October to explain in person the difference.
> 
> If you examine a competition sinker it should be clear, i.e. it is pointed like a bullet.


It doesn't matter how you hook a mullet head as long as its not through the a$$ end. It's still aerodynamic if its hooked from top to bottom.


----------



## Fishbreath

Fish Hunter said:


> Just last week Adam and I ran into these issues on the point. One guys almost whacked Adam with a white spinning rod and probably a 5 oz lead. No one was laying lines off, no one was moving with the current and this was before it got dark. It was funny to see women sitting on the point, going thru the wash, looking for shells. Watching people setup on lines, when it was only someone hooked up beside them. And not talk about the Bill Dance hooksets.
> Like Jam, I miss the days when everyone knew what to do and when to do it. I remember well, the guys that helped my youngest land a drum at age 8 or 9, when I was 15 or 20 guys away and hooked up. I also remember the ones that taught this old man how to do things right at the point.


I'm with ya Don. Not sure what the heck is up at the Point these days. I miss the conga lines and helping each other out. These days, there are just other places to fish without the hassles. I'm not a pro, not a newbie either, but have enough sense to look, listen and learn when someone seasoned has advice, especially out there. Same goes for on the piers and learning from DD or whoever else is willing to give pointers, etc.


----------



## Garboman

rainshatter said:


> It doesn't matter how you hook a mullet head as long as its not through the a$$ end. It's still aerodynamic if its hooked from top to bottom.


No problem see you on the pier, your backwards ass bait will be landing inside of mine.


----------



## Garboman

I did not read your post correctly I was under the impression you were speaking of hooking the mullet backwards on the rear of the head with the flat portion facing forward on the cast going out as the other posters were inferring.


----------



## drumrun

Fish Hunter said:


> Just last week Adam and I ran into these issues on the point. One guys almost whacked Adam with a white spinning rod and probably a 5 oz lead. No one was laying lines off, no one was moving with the current and this was before it got dark. It was funny to see women sitting on the point, going thru the wash, looking for shells. Watching people setup on lines, when it was only someone hooked up beside them. And not talk about the Bill Dance hooksets.
> Like Jam, I miss the days when everyone knew what to do and when to do it. I remember well, the guys that helped my youngest land a drum at age 8 or 9, when I was 15 or 20 guys away and hooked up. I also remember the ones that taught this old man how to do things right at the point.


I had 3 different "conversations" with people last week at the point on the importance of stepping forward to cast, and dropping your rod for someone else who is about to cast. One person thanked me two others called me an a$$hole and said they knew what they were doing. Fine, with me next two times I went to cast they didnt drop their rod tips, extra long drop back on my part and two broken lines on their part. Another thing I am am noticing is people fishing the point are afraid to get wet. Heaven forbid we stand in even ankle deep water when we form the line.


----------



## StillSearchin

Sounds like some real relaxing type fun you guys have out there.


----------



## ez2cdave

If there are "mouth-breathers" who try to "bully" people on the pier, because they think they "own the place" or think their spot is "reserved", throw their azz over the rail and draw straws for their gear ! ! !


----------



## ez2cdave

If there are "mouth-breathers" who try to "bully" people on the pier, because they think they "own the place" or think their spot is "reserved", throw their a$$ over the rail and draw straws for their gear ! ! !


----------



## gshivar

Well I hook my spot heads vertical; from starboard to port. Several days ago I caught 35 drum over 48 in and my friend hooking bottom to top caught none. Course this is BS --- as is 80% of this thread!! All in fun - glenn


----------



## Garboman

ez2cdave said:


> If there are "mouth-breathers" who try to "bully" people on the pier, because they think they "own the place" or think their spot is "reserved", throw their a$$ over the rail and draw straws for their gear ! ! !


Today is November 7th so I thought I would add a bit about my "Home Pier", since we were all ways out on Rodanthe trying to break Elvin's record on this day. My biggest regret on this day was when I broke off a large fish that after an hour of being bowed up to him and after I had convinced myself in my mind that it had to be a 200-300 pound Garbo and not a giant drum............15 years later I would like to think I broke off a giant drum and just got impatient since I never waited long enough to bring him to the surface. 

Some of the fellas I fish with actually do own the pier (Rodanthe) and throwing some one over board especially if they are injured or killed will land you in prison, plus you do not want to deal with the fella you threw overboard when he makes it back to shore and comes back out to the end of the T with a gun or knife or his gang.

Way back when I worked at Rodanthe with the RedHead it was a given that "we owned the pier" and there was a "clique" (actually more like a " Rodanthe Pirate Gang") that fished Rodanthe all summer and through the Fall, some of the finest OBX pier fishermen ever were in that clique and it took me many years of effort to be accepted by them, there was around 15 of us so it was intimidating, my Nags Head buddies were actually afraid of Rodanthe in those days because of the bad reputation some of the more "extreme" pier fishermen behavior to outsiders, only a few people like DD were welcome. It was indeed a group of FHB's.

At first when I first showed up in Chicamomico with two heavers over my shoulder and cooler full of bait, being scolded or screamed at in the case as when the Redhead was younger, I took offense, then slowly over time, I realized that they were actually teaching me the right way, that I was the one at fault, I was a king fisherman and I thought "I knew everything" cause I could cast the snot out of a heaver, The clique taught me the way you have to mind your rod when someone is bowed up, at night, how helpful it is to shine a light constantly on the bowed up fellas line so every one on the end knows where the fish is at, to retie your shock frequently, to never cast when someone is in the impact zone, to wait your turn to cast, to help out with getting bait and by help out I mean give more than you took, spend time out with a cast net when others were still sleeping, to help net fish (believe me I have netted far more drum than I ever caught, cause I was young and strong and wanted to be accepted by the "clique". To bring enough beer and whatever else everyone was smoking in those days in exchange for them showing you the right way to fish and as I can now remember fondly, for them to accept me.

That being said Rodanthe fellas were pretty reasonable when all the Nags Head and Frisco and at times Avon Drum fishermen showed up come early November, after all we have known each other for decades. If you follow the procedures every one gets along and a heck of a lot of Drum can be put on deck in a days time. I was involved with several 100 fish days and only ten-twelve of us were fishing and no one had the least bit of an issue or problem, cause we worked together.

Most of the time the only problems that come up are from "new people" who as Drumrun stated "all ready know everything" and they are not going to listen to anything you tell them and by their actions endanger other fishermen or make what should be a wonderful day/night out on the planks into one of misery.

At one time I was one of those new people who thought they "knew everything" ............come to think of it I still do


----------



## Fish Hunter

You know Garbo, those people think they know everything, are sure as hell irritating to those of us who do.....


----------



## lil red jeep

Garboman said:


> MY feeling most of the safety issues detailed in this thread are unique to the new Jennettes. (Jennettes needs a Pier Boss)


I kind of thought Bob made it perfectly clear that he runs the show at Jennette's.


----------



## Gobbler66

This weekends weather looks like it will be a great opportunity to walk the planks at Jennette's and toss some stinky mullet over the rail. Let's get together and have some fun.


----------



## don brinson

Garbo I don't remember the redhead being a screamer when we were growing up! Maybe some of his dates but not him.


----------



## Drumdum

don brinson said:


> Garbo I don't remember the redhead being a screamer when we were growing up! Maybe some of his dates but not him.


 He's one of my favorite fishermen to be around on a pier... Manytimes a clown,but there is no denying,if someone is acting like an ass or needs some direction,he's more than willing to scream.. Although,if it is one that doesn't "know it all" and is looking for help he's there for sure,accompanied by a very soft voice....


----------



## NC-Travis

Drumdum said:


> He's one of my favorite fishermen to be around on a pier... Manytimes a clown,but there is no denying,if someone is acting like an ass or needs some direction,he's more than willing to scream.. Although,if it is one that doesn't "know it all" and is looking for help he's there for sure,accompanied by a very soft voice....


That's pretty much how Bob is....


----------



## jobxe327

I've fished rodanthe a good few years red head is in another league. Can't compare the two


----------



## don brinson

Yea, he is a great brother, dad and grandpa. He is mostly straight ahead , black and white with some areas of grey type of a person. Me , I have to strir the pot to see what floats to the top. Had never heard him called the red headed fella before I got on this site.


----------



## ez2cdave

Garboman said:


> It was indeed a group of FHB's.


Hmm . . . "FHB's" = "F'ing Hill-Billies" ???


----------



## Drumdum

NC-Travis said:


> That's pretty much how Bob is....


 Bob's ok,but that would be a super stretch...


----------



## tjbjornsen

I'm only to post #72 but that right there was worth it...



JAM said:


> Keep it up and they will do a LAME TV Show about you'all...
> 
> Pier Wars
> 
> JAM


----------



## cooper138

ez2cdave said:


> Hmm . . . "FHB's" = "F'ing Hill-Billies" ???


FHB =fish hungry bast#€d


----------



## ez2cdave

cooper138 said:


> FHB =fish hungry bast#€d


Thanks for the "clarification" . . . LOL !


----------



## macjr

Very entertaining read so far on this thread, reminds me why theres a posting on DD's site quoting Chuck (Skidmark) on Pier Etiquette.
Maybe DD can bring it over here and add it to this thread.opcorn::beer: Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ncsharkman

STILL NO DETAILED INFORMATION ON THE "proper" WAY TO RIG A SPOT HEAD!!!
Griswald for life


----------



## Garboman

ncsharkman said:


> STILL NO DETAILED INFORMATION ON THE "proper" WAY TO RIG A SPOT HEAD!!!
> Griswald for life


Through the left eye socket and out the top of the head, trim the rear portion to make it fly better, every other way is wrong


----------



## ez2cdave

I grew up in South Florida in the 1970's and "Pier Wars" were pretty common ( still are, especially with boaters coming in close to catch bait ) . . . 

Anyway, it was about 1990 and my brother in law Gary and I were fishing on the Haulover Pier (destroyed by Hurricane Andrew in 1992) in Miami. We arrived early, before sunrise, and set up in the SE corner of the Tee ( the "hot spot" on that particular pier for Cobia in those days ). A group of about 7-8 Cuban fisherman showed up right at sunrise and decided they were going to cut our lines and move our rods out of "their corner". 

Once they did that, Gary stepped into the middle of the group to confront them and the "fun" began. Two of them pulled out fillet knives and a fight ensued immediately. The first Cuban went over the rail and hit the water ( big smack ) and the rest of the group charged the two of us. About 15 seconds into the brawl, Gary "introduced himself" with a Beretta 9mm shoved up under the chin of the second guy with the knife (he dropped it quickly). The rest of the group stood around looking stupid and then outright terrified when Gary pulled his Badge ... I neglected to mention the he is a Sheriff's Deputy and has studied Aikido for 15 years. Fortunately, the local Miami cops showed up then, because someone had called them when the knives came out.

Several of the group tried, unsuccessfully, to run and they were tackled and cuffed. The two guys with the knives were charged with aggravated assault and battery on a law enforcement officer and the rest of them got assault and battery for their attack on me. I had a swollen eye and a few bruises, but I was laughing as the cops hauled them off. We ended up getting skunked that day, but there was plenty of "action" . . . LOL !

The two with the knives each got 8 years apiece (they took a deal) and the others got a mixture, ranging from probation ( electronic house arrest ) to 4 years for one of them that hit me with a wooden "closet pole" he had on his pier cart (not a gaff). 

In the end, "regulars" might want to think twice before screwing around with "non-locals" . . . You never know who people are "off the pier" !


----------



## cooper138

Garboman said:


> Through the left eye socket and out the top of the head, trim the rear portion to make it fly better, every other way is wrong


I'm pretty sure it's the right eye socket


----------



## 1BadF350

cooper138 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the right eye socket


Yer both wrong. According to Travis its like this:
Through left eye socket out right eye socket. Pull hook all the way through so it dangles by 6" of your leader.
Then go through both nostrils and let hook dangle. 
Then tuck it in to the exposed flesh at the back of the head.
Lastly, and most importantly, slide the entire bait assembly into a nylon stocking and tie it up. This slows the crabs down so they dont pick your bait off to quickly.


----------



## NC-Travis

Its all about the pantyhose


----------



## cooper138

1BadF350 said:


> Yer both wrong. According to Travis its like this:
> Through left eye socket out right eye socket. Pull hook all the way through so it dangles by 6" of your leader.
> Then go through both nostrils and let hook dangle.
> Then tuck it in to the exposed flesh at the back of the head.
> Lastly, and most importantly, slide the entire bait assembly into a nylon stocking and tie it up. This slows the crabs down so they dont pick your bait off to quickly.


Ah see it's all in the details.


----------



## Drumdum

NC-Travis said:


> Its all about the pantyhose


 I got something good here,but will keep it to myself.......


----------



## NC-Travis

They work good for cat fishing with chicken livers....


----------



## Drumdum

NC-Travis said:


> They work good for cat fishing with chicken livers....


 Honestly been trying to think of a material that would be a little thicker than panty hose,just as porous though.. You could open,pour ground spot,mullet,or fatback,close it back and have a small hookholder on top of it,and shaped like a football... It'd be better than a cobhead,all that smell, aerodynamics, lasting long periods, and holding off pickers.. It would be better and cheaper than a cobhead!!


----------



## 1BadF350

Drumdum said:


> Honestly been trying to think of a material that would be a little thicker than panty hose,just as porous though.. You could open,pour ground spot,mullet,or fatback,close it back and have a small hookholder on top of it,and shaped like a football... It'd be better than a cobhead,all that smell, aerodynamics, lasting long periods, and holding off pickers.. It would be better and cheaper than a cobhead!!


What about paint straining cloth?


----------



## ez2cdave

Drumdum said:


> Honestly been trying to think of a material that would be a little thicker than panty hose,just as porous though..


*"DRAIN SLEEVE". . . *

*http://www.homedepot.com/s/drain%2520sleeve?NCNI-5*

*
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Drain-Sleeve-4-in-x-10-ft-Filter-Sock-04010-12/100131144*


----------



## WNCRick

onion bags, lemon bags, etc........ look around your produce dept for the right mesh size......... they'll prolly give em to you


----------



## don brinson

*It also comes in several colors*

Up here in the great lakes they use a type of netting to tie up salmon spawn or stealhead skien in. It comes in rolls and cut off the amount needed. Tie up the ends together to make a small bag


----------



## cooper138




----------



## Drumdum

cooper138 said:


> View attachment 14008


 Luvit...


----------



## rainshatter

The spaces in the mesh will act like dimples on a golf ball. They will cause the boundary layer on the upstream side of the bait to transition from laminar to turbulent. The turbulent boundary layer is able to remain attached to the surface of the bait much longer than a laminar boundary and so creates a narrower low-pressure wake and hence less pressure drag. This will give the bait the added force to fly the extra 10 feet that Drumdum needs to get his baits where everyone else is casting


----------



## Drumdum

rainshatter said:


> The spaces in the mesh will act like dimples on a golf ball. They will cause the boundary layer on the upstream side of the bait to transition from laminar to turbulent. The turbulent boundary layer is able to remain attached to the surface of the bait much longer than a laminar boundary and so creates a narrower low-pressure wake and hence less pressure drag. This will give the bait the added force to fly the extra 10 feet that Drumdum needs to get his baits where everyone else is casting


 If 10' was all I needed it would be a good thing....


----------



## rainshatter

Drumdum said:


> If 10' was all I needed it would be a good thing....


For everyone else it would give them to much distance and they would be casting past where the fish are...


----------



## Drumdum

rainshatter said:


> For everyone else it would give them to much distance and they would be casting past where the fish are...


 Gimme the extra 10 I'm ole....  In very few cases have I seen that problem,does happen,although I'm sure you know much better than I...


----------



## ez2cdave

Drumdum said:


> If 10' was all I needed it would be a good thing....


That's what she said . . . LOL !


----------



## Drumdum

ez2cdave said:


> That's what she said . . . LOL !



WOW  10' that is a totally different league!!


----------

